# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  التفاؤل

## النسر2

*التفاؤل.. التفاؤل.. التفاؤل.. عامل مشترك ولاعب أساسي.
 أرتفاع الروح المعنوية .. أو أنخفاضها من الظواهر المألوفة فى حياتنا ... 
 فهناك فترات تكون فيها المعنويات مرتفعة .. وأخرى منخفضة.. قد تكون لهذه  الحالات أسباب معروفة أو غير معروفة .. لكنها فى النهاية تشكل جزءا كبيرا  من حياتنا وحياة كل من حولنا .. يقدم المختصون مجموعة من الارشادات التي  تساعد على زيادة الاحساس بأرتفاع الروح المعنوية بنسبة 99% بعد أن ثبتت  أنها العامل الأول المؤثر على الصحة :--
 1-التفاؤل.. .
 مفهوم التفاؤل optimism
 التفاؤل لغة:
 هو قول أو فعل يستبشر به ، وتفاءل بالشيء تيمن به .
 - التفاؤل اصطلاحاً: يعرف التفاؤل بأنه إ ستعداد انفعالي, ومعرفي معمم,  ونزعة للاعتقاد أو للاستجابة انفعالياً تجاه الآخرين, وتجاه المواقف, وتجاه  الأحداث بطريقه إيجابية وواعده, وتوقع نتائج مستقبلية جيدة ونافعة,  والمتفائل أكثر ميلاً للاعتقاد بأن الأمور الطيبة ستحدث الآن وستكون مبهجة  وسارة وستستمر لتسعده. ويعرف كذلك
  بأنه "الشعور بالرضا والفرح والسرور ثم السعادة, وما ينعكس عنه من أثر إيجابي على كسب الإنسان وعلى عملة وتوجهه نحو فعل الخير.
 هناك علاقة عكسية بين التفاؤل والهزات النفسية.
 هناك علاقة وطيدة بين التفاءل والأمل.
 التفاؤل والتشاؤم هما كجوانب القمر كما للقمر جانب مضئ تفاؤل والمظلم  كالتشاؤم تماماً .ما يهمنا الجانب المضئ المشرق من الحالة النفسية.
 2- الثقة فى النفس...
 3-المظهر الخارجى.
 4- العمل على كسب أحترام وتقدير الاخرين .
 5- المحافظة على الصحة وممارسة الرياضة لاكتساب الطاقة.
 6-الثقة فى قدراتنا على تدبير أمور حياتنا مع التقدم ... 
 7-وجود شريك فى الحياة أو صديقة وفية أو أقارب أو أى شكل من أشكال الحياة الاجتماعية التى تبعد الاحساس بالوحدة ... 
 8-التدين ... 
 9-شغل وقت الفراغ لابعاد شبح الملل .. 
 10-تذكر التجارب الإيجابية من مرحلة الطفولة والذكريات السعيدة ...
 11-عدم التعرض بكثرة للتوتر وضغوط الحياة .. 
 نخلص إلى أن التفاؤل لاعب أساسي في صناعة الأمل والأحلام ورفع الروح  المعنوية فلنستوصى بالتفاؤل خيراً .... فهو اكسير الحياة ....وطوق  النجاة....وأنا اقول أن التفاؤل من متممات الصحة والعافية...كما أنه يضئ  الداخل ويوطد ويعزز استقرار الروح مزيل طبيعي للملل والقلق... وهو من  منكهات ومطعمات طعم الحباة.

*

----------

